# Capt. Nathan's Bull Red Report; Port O'Connor, TX. 10/22-10/23/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Group #3 of days 5 and 6 wanted to battle bull reds and flounder gig on their trips. It wasnâ€™t exactly calm at the jetties over the two days, and the wind gave them fits last night. But, they managed to battle reds up to 45â€ and stick a few flounder.

This capped off a very fun 6 day saltwater experience. I look forward to the next 11 years with this crew.


----------

